

Smashing The Stack For Fun And Profit - fam
http://insecure.org/stf/smashstack.html

======
attheodo
Being one of the really classics, this papers is now too old and the
techniques almost obsolete (non-executable stacks etc)

------
andyjohnson0
This dates from November 1996

